# Bayside blue and parts



## BOBSKY (Mar 23, 2010)

I have managed to pick up a r34 gtr at last, however previous owner has not looked after it at all, and it requires a lot of work. Thank god engine runs perfect with no issues. But it will need a full respray, is there only 1 bayside blue? Or is there other variations? I cant find the paint code on the car does anyone know what it is? 

I am looking for the following parts:- Bonnet Passenger headlight Front splitter (carbon would be prefered) Rear bumper Boot and spoiler Rear window And finally front seats
I know this is going to cost but it will be worth it.


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*Paint code*

Paint code is TV2 and it's possible that some paint manufacturers have at least 2 shades just to help the customer find a suitable match when blending panels. Bayside Blue is a slight 'Pearl' effect paint and not cheap, best of luck.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Later cars like the V-Spec II seem to be slightly darker than the earlier cars.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

front lower splitter for sale ......

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/533721-r34-gtr-oem-front-lower-splitter-lower-engine-cover-sale.html


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Got any pics to share, how can sombody neglect such a legend of a car.


----------



## BOBSKY (Mar 23, 2010)

Pics will be up soon, i had the same feeling when I saw it, guy must of been in his 60s it was just left in a poor condition in a poor conditioned garage. Ill be doing a full respray anyway so wont need to blend into any panels


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

how rusty is it?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

If you are looking for a high quality paint and body job its what we do everyday.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Got a genuine rear wing. Send me a message if interested


----------

